# Honey Kidded This Morning! Pics Added!



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Well, my doe Honey kidded this morning around 10am! This is the doe that I did not want to breed so soon, but she had other plans, I guess. Hate it when those accidental breedings happen. I feel bad because I like to give them a rest before kidding again, but oh well, nothing to be done about that now. . . . She'll get a good, long break after this kidding.

Anyhow, she had two does and a buck! One doe is a reddish gold with a little white, one doe is a lovely chocolate chamoisee with some white, and the buck is a chocolate chammy with some white too.  Both does are brown-eyed but I'm not so sure on the buck. . . . looks brown to me but it was hard to tell. I am pretty sure they are Lance's babies (Victoria's buck). I have some pics, just need to upload them. Will post soon!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Honey Kidded This Morning!*

Congratulations on triplets!! Can't wait to see those babies :leap:


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Honey Kidded This Morning!*

Congrats *waits for pics*


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Honey Kidded This Morning!*

Congrats!!!! :stars: can't wait for pics :birthday: :dance: :leap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Honey Kidded This Morning!*

congratulations, they sound really pretty


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Honey Kidded This Morning!*

Yippie for you!! Yippie for Honey!!!
Yippie for Lance!!??Gotta see those pics!! :greengrin: 
arty: arty:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Honey Kidded This Morning!*

Okie, here's some pics.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Honey Kidded This Morning!*

Congrats on the trips!!! Cant wait for the pics!!! :leap: :leap: :leap:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Oops, pushed "submit" too soon. Some more:










Here's the boy: 
































And here's the chocolate chammy doe (taken at a wierd angle):
















They weren't all fluffy when I took these pics. . . . taken when they were about 2 hours old. Honey was a pro at kidding (as is her usual!) I came out to feed and she was the only doe not around so I rushed to find her and she was in the barn with her three little ones peeking out from behind her. Their faces were all clean and lungs definitely clear!  Bodies were still a little damp so I dried them off and took them into the "big barn" with a heat lamp and they snuggled down. Made sure all were nursing and left them alone for a bit. We _might_ keep one of the does, but we'll see how they develop.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Congratulations! They are beautiful.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats!!! :stars: They are so darn cute!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

they are really gorgeous :drool:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

You definitely have some cuties there. I noticed she is such an attentive mom, and then you wrote "pro", so it's no surprise the great mom she is. :thumbup: Honey!!!


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

Cute cute cute!!
Good job Honey!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What beautful babies!!! Congrats again!


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

Congrats on the beautiful new babies!! :leap: :leap: :leap:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

Congrats! They are adorable! arty:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Awwwwww what cuties!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

extremely cute babies!!!!! :birthday: :clap:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

They are SSSSOOOOOOO cute!!!! Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

Congratulations!!!! They are sooooooo cute!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

SOOO cute!


----------



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

They're so pretty! I love the colors. 

:birthday: Welcome to the world, babies.

Anna


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations they are just adorable accidents.


----------

